# Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg



## Caspar (27. Dezember 2011)

*Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Hallöchen ihr Vielsitzer & Couchpotatos,

mein alter Bürostuhl platzt aus den Nähten, durchgesessen ist er schon lange. Also wirds Zeit für etwas neues.

Mit dem Alter steigen natürlich die Ansprüche, also muss ein Stuhl her, der einer geraden Sitzposition förderlich ist. Die Sitzfläche soll also nach vorn neigbar sein. So wie beim "Ikea Volmar", nur soll der Bürostuhl auch weniger kosten, gebraucht sein und idealerweise auch noch haltbarer. 200€ sind die Schmerzgrenze, Ebay ist willkommen. Optik ist zweit-(dritt-, viert-)ranging, nur kein Pink oder Rosa.

Ich werde auch noch fleissig Probesitzen falls das hier möglich ist, aber erstmal konkrete Vorschläge sammeln. 

Ps.: Mir sind derartige Stühle bisher kaum (neu) unter 300€ vor die Flinte gekommen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Wieso ist es für eine gerade Sitzposition förderlich, wenn die Sitzfläche nach vorne geneigt ist? ^^  da muss man doch im Gegenteil sich anstrengen, um nicht nach vorne rauszurutschen ^^


Ansonsten schau auch mal zB bei amazon. zB von der Marke Topstar Buerostuhl24 657240 Bürostuhl / Chefsessel Porto Max Netzstoff, schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt  oder Küche & Haushalt: TOPSTAR SI59U G20 Bürodrehstuhl Sitness 10 schwarz mit höhenverstellbaren Armlehnen: Amazon.de   aber an sich wäre probesitzen besser.

Es gibt halt auch nen Haufen Stühle, die keine "Markennamen" haben. D.h. wenn ich Dir jetzt sage, dass ich bei Mambo in Köln den Drehstuhl "Storm" gekauft hab, dann gibt es den vlt. in keinem anderen Laden, jedenfalls nicht mit dem gleichen Modellnamen... 


und gibt es bei Dir keine Möbelladen in der Nähe? Gibt doch bei größeren Städten meist direkt 3-4 größere in den Gewerbegebieten um die Stadt herum. 

Wenn Leipzig nicht zu weit ist: es gibt nen großen BüroShop "Schäfer Shop", die haben auch in Leipzig eine Filiale. Hier deren Sortiment an Bürostühlen Drehstühle, Drehsessel  bei Schäfer-Shop Deutschland  Du musst aber beachten: ich glaub das ist für Gewerbe, also Preise ohne MWst, und zum Kauf muss evlt. jemand dabei sein, der ein Gewerbe betreibt oder so. Mein Vater als Arzt zb "durfte" dort problemlos kaufen.


----------



## Caspar (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Heyho,

danke für die vielen Links! Ich war bis eben in Dresden unterwegs und bin deutlich schlauer geworden. Ich war unter Anderem im "Studio Körpergerechtes Sitzen" am Wettiner Platz. Die Preise der ausgestellten Stühle sind sehr hoch, dafür ist der Berater überaus kompetent und die Qualität der Stühle ist überragend. Er sah mich nach dem Eintreten an und listete gleich auf was ich für Probleme habe. Dann sagte er mir, dass ich von ihm keinen Brürostuhl bekomme, sondern einen "Sattelhocker". Dadurch wird die Muskulatur bewegt, trainiert und man wird förmlich gezwungen gerade zu sitzen, da man sonst eiskalt umkippt.  Die "Hocker" sind bequemer als man denkt, Leute mit Problemen sollten sich da unbedingt intensiver belesen!  

Bürostühle für riesige bleischwere Menschen sind zudem kaum bezahlbar. Bis 180cm hält sich das noch in vertretbaren Grenzen, da bekommt man gebraucht super Zeugs bis 200€. 

Er hat mir dann für den ausgestellten Hocker einen Preis deutlich unter dem üblichen Verkaufspreis im Internet gemacht. Zudem gabs einige Tips bezüglich Rentenkasse & Stuhlfinanzierung. (Das ist allerdings aufwändig und nahezu nur mit Bandscheinbenvorfall möglich.)

Wer also aus der Gegend kommt, sollte da mal reinschneien. Zudem hat er mir (und einem Freund) erklärt was es mit günstigeren Stühlen auf sich hat. War schon interessant das mal zu hören, Ikeasitzmöbel und Topstar würde ich jetzt nicht mehr kaufen.  Da wir uns eine ganze Weile unterhalten haben, fragten wir natürlich mal hintenrum welche Kompetenzen er vorzuweisen hat. Das Ergebnis war sehr zufriedenstellend, er war nach seinem ersten Studium in der Entwicklung tätig und hat nebenbei weiter die Uni besucht.

In Leipzig gibts noch "möbelmente", dort werden Stühle aus Büroauflösungen verkauft. Wäre ich kleiner würde ich da morgen hinfahren.


----------



## moe (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Ich hab mir nach meinem Bandscheibenvorfall nen Stuhl von Klöber gekauft und hab seitdem keine Beschwerden mehr beim sitzen.
Die Firma kann ich nur empfehlen. Allerdings lassen die sich das auch bezahlen. Gebraucht sollten die aber auch für ~200€ zu finden sein.


----------



## Caspar (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Ja, die Stühle sehen wirklich gut aus. Noch zwei Empfehlungen König & Neurath / Martin Stoll... da gibts noch einige mehr. Letztlich kommts ja auch auf das Modell an, ich kann eine Beratung nur empfehlen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Das ist halt das Problem: wenn Du was willst für Jahre, das Deinen Körper schont, kommst Du mit 200€ eben nicht hin. Das ist wie bei ner Matratze, da tun mir die Leute auch leid, die sich für Matratze INKL Lattenrost nur 300€ leisten können... 

Du kennst Dich ja zb mit Hifi gut aus, und so ist das halt auch bei Stühlen&co: was für den 0815-Bürger schon "viel" zu sein scheint, ist eher lächerlich wenig, wenn man was WIRKLICH halbwegs gutes will    nur dass es bei Stühlen eben auch auf die Gesundheit geht. Das muss ja nicht mal ein echter "Schaden" sein, aber wenn das Sitzen mal ganz vereinfach gesagt nur 10% angenehmer ist, bist Du später gleich doppelt so fit als auf einem "ungemütlichen" Stuhl, und auf Dauer bist Du dann rein körperlich schon deswegen jeden Tag einfach etwas besser drauf.

vlt. kann Dir ja grad so ein "Profiladen" eine Ratenzahlung anbieten, so dass Du zB 10 Monate lang jeden Monat 50 Euro zahlst oder so? 


ne Hersteller-Firma, von der ich auch schon was gehört hab, wäre Wagner. Aber keine Ahnung, ob die wirklich gut sind oder nur per Werbung ein Image erzeugt haben so wie Bose bei Boxen


----------



## Caspar (27. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

 Ich kenne hauptsächlich die Theorie und da nur das Nötigste für ein grundlegendes Verständnis, praktische Vergleiche fehlen mir bei dem Musikkrimskrams noch. Gerade was die Elektronik betrifft. Aber dafür liegen ja noch paar Jahre vor mir.  

Ansonsten muss ich dir völlig Recht geben, es verhält sich eigentlich mit allem so, darum gibts ja auch Foren wie dieses. So vermeidet man Fehlkäufe und wird vorgewarnt was beim sparen so los sein kann. Bei der Gesundheit allerdings sollte man den Geldbeutel nicht zu sehr geschlossen halten. ^^ Ich werde so einen Hocker kaufen, die Teile machen echt Sinn. Allerdings nicht auf Rate, davon bin ich bei so "geringen" Beträgen kein Freund. Leider gibts da auch fast nix gebrauchtes. (Vielleicht ist das ja auch ein gutes Zeichen. ^^)


----------



## eVoX (1. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

So, ich wärm das mal bisschen auf

Und zwar, möchte ich mir demnächst auch ein neuen anschaffen, rausgesucht hab ich diese:

http://www.amazon.de/HJH-Office-Buer...5708054&sr=8-1

HJH Office/Buerostuhl24 652710 Bürostuhl / Chefsessel ENJOY Sitz Stoff / Rücken Netz schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Bürostuhl / Chefsessel VENUS BASE Sitz Stoff / Rücken Netz schwarz | buerostuhl24.com

Welcher von den ist sein Geld wirklich wert? Habt ihr vielleicht was anderes da? Bis ~400€


----------



## Ceroc (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Eine gute Marke wäre noch Sedus. sind aber auch sehr teuer.

Das wäre mal ein Thema für einen PCGH - Artikel, ich denke viele suchen noch einen richtigen Gaming Stuhl mit Sitzkomfort.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Was macht denn einen Gaming-Stuhl aus, sprich was bietet er dir gegenüber einem Non-Gaming-Stuhl gleicher Qualität?


----------



## Threshold (4. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*



Ceroc schrieb:


> ich denke viele suchen noch einen richtigen Gaming Stuhl mit Sitzkomfort.


 
Wie willst du denn einen Gaming Stuhl definieren?


----------



## Softy (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Ein echter Gaming Stuhl hat eine Öffnung in der Sitzfläche. Dann muss man mitten in der Multiplayer Schlacht nicht aufs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rennen  Die Clan Kollegen werden es danken.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Ein "Gamingstuhl" bräuchte man nur für Rennsims (gut das wäre bei den meisten eher ein Simrig) , ansosnten reicht da imho jeder normale Bürostuhl aus.


----------



## Threshold (5. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*



Softy schrieb:


> Ein echter Gaming Stuhl hat eine Öffnung in der Sitzfläche. Dann muss man mitten in der Multiplayer Schlacht nicht aufs
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Ein echter Gaming Stuhl besteht aus zwei Teilen:
1. Integriertes Klo.
2. Mikrowellenherd.
3. Kühlschrank.
4. 100cm Bass Membran.


----------



## Cook1eX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Huhu Leute! 

Generell gibt es viele gute Hersteller, je nachdem was man bereit ist zu zahlen. Aber wäre für das tägliche Sitzen, besonders wenn es ums Arbeiten am PC geht, ein Bürodrehstuhl nicht angemessener als ein "Chefsessel"?
Da ich im Einzelhandel exakt für dieses Gebiet (dem Verkauf von Bürostühlen und -einrichtungen) eingesetzt werde, weiß ich auf jedenfall, dass Chefsessel i.d.R. eine Sitzdauer von 2-4 Stunden haben (wenn es Ausnahmen geben sollte, bitte Bescheid sagen!). Und aus dem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich viele die Rückenschmerzen haben. Der Grund liegt schlichtweg in der Mechanik... 

Zumindest in meinem Preissegment (hoch bis knapp 500€) unterscheidet sie sich nur marginal in der Funktion. Sie haben meist ein wenig Spielraum über die Arretierung hinaus. Das bedeutet das man meist eher lümmelt als aufrecht sitzt. Bei Bürodrehstühlen (die stellenweise auch besser aussehen, aber wie gesagt, meine Meinung) ist dies nicht der Fall. Es gibt viele Mechaniken, bei mir oft die normale Punktsynchronmechanik anzutreffen, welche zum einen dafür sorgt das die Sitzfläche leicht geneigt wird, wodurch ein angenehmeres "liegen" im Stuhl erreicht werden soll, während die Rückenlehne nach hinten geht. Meist ist der Gegendruck individuell einstellbar, und die Lehne gibt nicht nach und bleibt konsequent standhaft. Vielleicht ist das auch eher subjektiv, aber viele Kunden entscheiden sich nach dem Probesitzen eher für einen Drehstuhl, besonders wenn man ihnen von den Gesundheitlichen Risiken erzählt. 

Und Rückenschmerzen in Kauf nehmen weil man lieber was elegantes haben will... ähm. Jedem das seine, denk ich mal...

Zumindest viele der Stühle bei mir im Laden besitzen eine nach vorne Abschüssige Sitzfläche damit die Oberschenkel frei bleiben und nicht einschlafen, während sie zur Lehne hin hoch geht um das Becken nach vorne zu kippen. 

Ich für meinen Teil habe den Chefsesseln im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes den Rücken gekehrt  Denn meine Schmerzen sind seit ich einen Drehstuhl für mein privates Reich habe verschwunden. ... Nein ein neues Bett und/oder Matratze gab es in der Zeit auch nicht 

Ich hoffe ich konnte ein wenig helfen,
und es klang nicht zu sehr nach klugscheißerei -.-

Sollten Fragen bestehen /pn 
Lg,

Cook1eX


----------



## eVoX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Könntest du denn hier zu etwas sagen?



eVoX schrieb:


> So, ich wärm das mal bisschen auf
> 
> Und zwar, möchte ich mir demnächst auch ein neuen anschaffen, rausgesucht hab ich diese:
> 
> ...


----------



## Cook1eX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*



eVoX schrieb:


> Könntest du denn hier zu etwas sagen?


Aber sicher doch  (sofern ich gemeint war )

Die unterscheiden sich grundlegend NICHT in vielen Dingen. Es sind mehr die Details.
Beispielsweise die Armlehnen, die Arretierungsmöglichkeiten der Mechanik. (Das sind Stufenarretierungen, also nicht in jeder x-beliebigen Position feststellbar)
Von Vorteil ist, Stuhl 1 und 2 haben eine einstellbare Lendenwirbelstütze (von Vorteil da individuell auf Rücken anpassbar). Die Sitzfläche kann bei allen in der Tiefe verändert werden. Stuhl 3 bietet ein Kunststofffußkreuz, wohingegen Stuhl 1 und 2 Aluminium bietet. Ist vielleicht mehr was fürs Auge, denn zumindest wir konnten keinerlei Unterschied bezüglich der Belastbarkeit feststellen.
Alle drei besitzen eine Punktsynchronmechanik, heißt also, Rückenlehne und Sitzfläche bewegen sich synchron (nicht vollständig). Du gehst mit der Rückenlehne nach vorne -> Sitzfläche neigt sich um die Wirbelsäule in eine Aufrechte Position zu kippen.

Wie gesagt, ich denke es macht dabei mehr das Design aus, denn bis auf kleinere Details konnte ich keinerlei Unterschiede fest machen. Nunja, die Armlehnen, Stuhl 1 hat 9 Höhenpositionen, die sind Radial (drehbar) und Vertikal einstellbar. Stuhl 2 hat nur 5 Punkte und die sind laut Beschreibung nicht radial verstellbar. Solche Sachen halt. Aber ansonsten würde ich dir sagen: Kauf, wofür dein Budget reicht. Und was dir am ehesten zusagt (persönlicher Geschmack und so )
Gasfeder haben alle Stühle die selbe. Die sind inzwischen genormt. Ebenso wie die ungebremsten Sicherheitsdoppelrollen für Teppichböden (was ein scheiß langes "Fachwort" [ohne Witz, so muss ich die im Markt nennen -.-]), ist Standard bei Stühlen heutzutage. Wenn du einen harten Boden (Laminat, Parkett, usw.) hast, empfehle ich dringenst Hartbodenrollen UND (!) eine Bodenschutzmatte. Hartbodenrollen sind nur dazu da, mehr Grip zu bekommen, sie ersetzen keineswegs den Schutz dem Boden gegenüber (Gummirollen tun das, aber die sind verdammt selten geworden).

Soo, sollte noch was dringendes sein,
schreibe mir ruhig eine PM 

Lg,
Cook1eX

PS: Sorry für so einen langen Beitrag :/


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

In diesen blöden Rollen bleiben immer Kabel hängen.

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Autositz aus, der zu Hause für den PC genutzt wird?


----------



## Cook1eX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*



turbosnake schrieb:


> In diesen blöden Rollen bleiben immer Kabel hängen.
> 
> Wie sieht es eigentlich mit einem Autositz aus, der zu Hause für den PC genutzt wird?


 
Zu 1) Korrekt, aber es sind nunmal Rollen die sich nur dann gut bewegen wenn Last auf ihnen liegt  Und das ist i.d.R. der Mensch. Notweilen auch 2 in komischen Positionen... *hust*

Zu 2) Schwer zu sagen  Was für ein Autositz? 
So eine Art Racing Sitz, also aus mehr oder minder professionellen Rennautos, ich denke damit LIEßE (ohne Gewähr) sich was anfangen. Wenn du irgendwo eine passende Unterlage samt Mechanik findest, bin ich mir da sogar fast sicher 
Aber der Weg ist das Ziel, und Toastbrot schmeckt nach Ziege...
oder irgendwie so...

Lg,
Cook1eX


----------



## eVoX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Danke für deinen hilfreichen und ausführlichen Beitrag

Entscheiden werde ich mich wohl für den HJH Office/Buerostuhl24 652710 Bürostuhl / Chefsessel ENJOY Sitz Stoff / Rücken Netz schwarz: Amazon.de: Küche & Haushalt

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Qualität aus, kann ich erwarten, dass so ein Stuhl locker 5-6 Jahre oder länger hält?


----------



## Cook1eX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Bei so einem Preis, ist es fast schon Blasphemie, wenn nicht. Allerdings kann ich das nicht genau sagen, da ich diesen Hersteller nicht kenne (habe mehr mit Topstar zu tun; Deutscher Hersteller).
Abnutzungserscheinungen wären insoweit nur das Polster. Andernfalls fielen mir nur die Rollen ein, aber selbst die muss man nie tauschen, sollte man sie nicht mutwillig kaputt machen (was ich schon so alles gesehen habe, hui ui ui...)
Aber wie gesagt, genaueres kann ich nicht dazu sagen 

Lg,
Cook1eX


----------



## eVoX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Naja, du hast schon mehr gesagt, als ich mir erhofft habe

Topstar, welches Modell kannst du denn bis 400€ empfehlen?


----------



## Cook1eX (6. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Puh... das ist sone Sache, eines unser umsatzstärksten Modelle ist der Open Point SY, für 199€ regulär und bis zu 99€ während der Werbezeit (ist immer wieder sporadisch inner Werbung).
Arbeite bei "dem weltbesten Büromarkt" mit dem Rot-Weißen-Logo, sollte dir das was sagen.

Ansonsten ist es stark Körperabhängig  Ich habe selbst den Open Point und bin mehr als zufrieden, mein bester Kumpel wollte tagelang nicht aufstehen von seinem Stuhl (er hat den selben geholt ;D).
Und viele Kunden berichten auch nur positives. Mein Stuhl ist nun 4 Jahre alt, Herstellergarantie ist von Werk 2 Jahre lang. Und ich habe weder Polster die bis auf den Grund durchgesessen sind (und das bei fast 12 Stunden täglichem Sitzen; nicht nur vorm Rechner).
Wie man sieht, muss es nicht zwingend ein hoher Preis sein. Lediglich Name eines Herstellers und Garantie, sowie Aussehen lässt sich meist bezahlen. Wie bei deinem Hersteller, zumindest ich konnte keine großen Unterschiede feststellen (vielleicht jemand anderes?) aber dennoch waren die Preise von 199 bis hoch zu knapp 350 vertreten 

Najut, hoffe konnte wie immer helfen ;D

Lg,
Cook1eX


----------



## eVoX (7. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Der Open Point SY entspricht leider nicht meinen Vorstellungen. Keine Kopfstütze und nicht gepolsterte Armlehnen.
Ich denke, ich hab mich entschieden, danke für deine Hilfe.


----------



## Ceroc (9. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*



PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Was macht denn einen Gaming-Stuhl aus,  sprich was bietet er dir gegenüber einem Non-Gaming-Stuhl gleicher  Qualität?




Das wäre für mich ein Gaming Stuhl operator 24 - der 24 Stunden Stuhl mit Komfort

 

Bin selber auf der suche nach einen Bürostuhl.
Ich habe meinen Fuß gebrochen und sitze jetzt sehr viel, jetzt merke ich wie schlecht mein Bürostuhl wirklich ist.

Doch einfach auf gut Glück einen Bürostuhl kaufen ohne Probe zu sitzten halte ich für Riskant, gerade weil ich mit meinen 1,90m auch nicht in jeden Stuhl passe.
Nur wo kann man gute Büro Stühle Probe sitzen, bei Ostermann und Co gibt es fast nur diese billig Modelle.


----------



## Ceroc (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

nachtrag habe mir jetzt den hier bestellt. 
Rovo Chair Bürostuhl / Chefsessel ROVO XL Echtleder schwarz: Amazon.de: Bürobedarf & Schreibwaren


----------



## fastcheck (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Naja, die Gaming-Stühle sind eben auch schon für eine längere Benutzung ausgelegt. D.h. die Form und die Anordnung des Stuhls achtet speziell auf das ergonomische Sitzen. Das ist auch wichtig, da man sonst schon nach kürzester Zeit mit Rückenschmerzen zu kämpfen hat.
Deshalb immer für einen Ergonomie Bürostuhl entscheiden, wenn man länger vor dem PC sitzt.


----------



## Painkiller (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bürostuhl, Langsitzfähig & Kreuzschonend - 2m Mensch, 100kg*

Hallo!

Der Thread ist schon uralt! 
Bitte in Zukunft keine Threadleichen wiederbeleben. 

Vielen Dank! 

--Closed--

Gruß
Pain


----------

